
Show HN: Freeciv 3D WebGL version available for testing - roschdal
http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2016/12/freeciv-web-with-3d-webgl-version-in-early-beta-available/
======
roschdal
I have released a beta of the 3D WebGL version of Freeciv-web. Please post
your feedback about how to make this game better. Thanks!

~~~
geuis
Doesn't load on iOS.

~~~
roschdal
Thanks for the feedback. I'll try to fix the iOS issue. My main platform for
testing has been Chrome on a laptop computer. Getting iOS to work nicely is
important though. Did you get some error message?

~~~
enzanki_ars
On my iPhone (6s - latest iOS) it crashes and displays the "Aw, Snap!" screen
on Chrome while generating the terrain. Safari reloads the page with the
"something went wrong" message at the same step.

